# sick of my lowrider . always sum prb .



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

does any one else have a lowrider that they constantly gotta work on.from leaks to welds breaking. I mean its not perfect but dam every time I turn and I'm doing sum thing .I just wanna drive an hit switches. without sum thing going wrong. or is it just my dumb luck or junk .I was told they r hobby cars an gotta always do sum thing to them,is this true? I mean besides the obvious charging batteries an chxin hydro levels.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

It all depends on how its built and how much you hit switches. I work on my ride often too. Maybe like twice a week if that, but I don't go crazy on the boulevard neither so that has a huge impact on how much I gotta work on it.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

you need to get with someone that can show you the ropes. you must have used parts or using a street settup like a comp settup.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

You live in Gary.
I can help out if you want
But I'm not no expert.

You know anyone else into lowridin ?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

If welds are breaking often,then they were shit to begin with.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Im in east chicago and work in griffith what car do u drive?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

ron1973kim said:


> does any one else have a lowrider that they constantly gotta work on.from *leaks to welds breaking*. I mean its not perfect but dam every time I turn and I'm doing sum thing .I just wanna drive an hit switches. without sum thing going wrong. or is it just my dumb luck or junk .I was told they r hobby cars an gotta always do sum thing to them,is this true? I mean besides the obvious charging batteries an chxin hydro levels.


Is your cars' set up outdated? Also is your car equipped correctly?
Hang in there :biggrin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i can nderstand leaks, but welds breakin doesnt sound right.
Btw, workin on it is part of the fun, to an extent thou, that i get.
Did you buy it done?


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought the car already done. I knw nothing about them this is first one.I thought it be cool an I figure hit switches an drive, but I've been parked more than driving an working on it every chance I get just so one, day I can drive it. an then when I drive, sum thing always, goes wrong. the weld issue was a, powerball weld broke off rearend. buy got it welded back on till next weld breaks. yea its a work in progress buy didn't realize all that's involved in maintaining an servicing them.just, wanted to hit switches an drive. I didn't even knw u had to charge batteries. thought the alternator took care if that. lol. I live in Gary, ind an any one lives, close to me that is, willing to help me out .I'm willing to pay sum thing for any help I get.I'm not rich but sum times rather just get it done rite an soon. summer will be ovr an car is useless in winter.thxs for all the replies.I do feel better knowing I'm not alone!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

dont get discouraged... most people start out like this. have someone who knows their shit check out the car, they can tell you if you should get a whole new car or if you can work with what you've got... a lowrider will always need more maintenance than a basic daily driver. but for example, i had my cutlass juiced with a piston pump and 11 batteries and drove that bitch every day with minimum problems. just basic maintenance usually every now and again.. just keep in mind, that not every car is worth fixing, sometimes its better to cut your losses and move on to something better that you can enjoy more, before you spend all your money on something thats not worth it
good luck! any questions or advice, feel free to PM me anytime!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd bite the bullet this summer and save your pennies over winter. Then find a shop or a good welder and have your shit re-done. I'm brand new at this too, but I had my set up done at a reputable shop. If some thing goes wrong, you have a place to bring it. Spent a lot of time researching info on hydros. Try not to get too frusterated!


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

my first low low was a 78 cutlass and i never had any problems just kept batteries charged and the car would drive anywhere no problems as long as everything is done right it there should be no problems the welds should not be braking yea just see if u can get some help atleast with makin sure the welds are done right. and dont give up homie i had my cutty for a year b4 i got my malibu and built it my self with help on the welding everything else is pretty simple plus its alot of guys on here that will walk u threw stuff u might have to inox them but they will help. good luck if u ever bring it to fort wayne lmk and ill have one of my homies check it out. in my cutty i drove in the winter and it rode the highways good, and i maxed out the speed guage lol. as long as the built right u will be fine. ive had my malibu for about 3 years and am just now about to complet it. i built it from scratch everything on the cars is new everybolt weather stripping engine interior hose line everything but its finally gettin there just need batteries and new paint job. good luck homie


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so glad I fount this forum. I feel like I got sum homies that can help me.thxs for all ur replies. I've posted sum of my issues an got sum good help but the prbs I'm really having rite now is 1 the front driver side slowly drops after I lock it up.an I turn dwn the slowdown valve an it still drops. if I lock it up an turn dwn the slowdown valve an then dump It .then it will stay up.that's one I just don't get what the prb is.2 I've touched the solenoid nut with wrench to ground an wench got red hot.but I unhooked ground b4 it fried everything.is there a chance I could have damaged any solenoids? of so how do I knw an what would happen if I damaged a solenoid or 2? just couple issues if any one could help.thxs again for all ur help. my new found friends


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Lots of peeps here can help......Pretty sure your solenoids will stick open or chatter really bad if they are bad. You may have a bad check valve if your car drops when raised or you have air in your lines. Just a few things to keep in mind.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> I bought the car already done. I knw nothing about them this is first one.I thought it be cool an I figure hit switches an drive, but I've been parked more than driving an working on it every chance I get just so one, day I can drive it. an then when I drive, sum thing always, goes wrong. the weld issue was a, powerball weld broke off rearend. buy got it welded back on till next weld breaks. yea its a work in progress buy didn't realize all that's involved in maintaining an servicing them.just, wanted to hit switches an drive. I didn't even knw u had to charge batteries. thought the alternator took care if that. lol. I live in Gary, ind an any one lives, close to me that is, willing to help me out .I'm willing to pay sum thing for any help I get.I'm not rich but sum times rather just get it done rite an soon. summer will be ovr an car is useless in winter.thxs for all the replies.I do feel better knowing I'm not alone!



Honestly homie sounds like we first need pics fo the ride and more info. Good welds dont break. pics of how the powerballs are mounted?? 

It sounds like you needs to rip all the hydros out and start over, and get it done right even if you have to send it somewhere to be done right. Yes you have to charge the batteries, maybe a leak every now and then but never settle for an unreliable vehicle, mechanically or the hydros


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

ron1973kim said:


> ...I didn't even knw u had to charge batteries...


I can't imagine driving a daily driven juiced car w/o one of these: www.streetcharger.com


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey bro, I'm in Indy so give me a call and we can get you going (317)366-9381


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

thx u guys. an s10 lifted that's just way to far for me to drive this car.I bought it from Indy an drove back . I was all ovr the road. every bump felt like id bounce for 5 mins. I'm riding on 13"Daytons an it doesn't like the hwy. so no point in going there I'm looking for sum closer help.but I think I'm gonna get this going with the help of this forum an the lowrider lovers that's been helping me. I got allot of good info an all it is , just to do it .


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

440sled said:


> Lots of peeps here can help......Pretty sure your solenoids will stick open or chatter really bad if they are bad. You may have a bad check valve if your car drops when raised or you have air in your lines. Just a few things to keep in mind.


I think air in lines to. I'm gonna bled them an see what happens I changed the hydro fluid incase it was old an contaminated. an I've cleaned the dump incase it was dirty with debris so its either chx valve our air in lines. but im only able to locate the slowdown valve.is that same thing?


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

The slow down valve should have a small knob on it that turns. It adjusts the speed of the oil back into the tank. So, you can open it and it will drop hard or close it up a little to slow it down. The check valves come off the dump blocks on the tank side. I have a CCE set up. Look on their website. They have a bunch of diagrams. Here's some pics of slow downs and checks.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

if u want someone to look u can take it to damage hydraulics in lansing and i heard there was a shop starting out in merriville idk if that ever went through or see if someone close by can take a look at it like mr memo he's in the area I work at a bodyshop in griffith on colfax and main if u ever need anything we can maybe take a look at it


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

lock the car up all the way. close the slowdown completly. if it still drops check is bad most likely. if it dont drop then dump is leaking back in to the tank.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> I think air in lines to. I'm gonna bled them an see what happens I changed the hydro fluid incase it was old an contaminated. an I've cleaned the dump incase it was dirty with debris so its either chx valve our air in lines. but im only able to locate the slowdown valve.is that same thing?


The slowdown valve is different that the check valve. The check valve will be installed on the pressure side between the block and the dump. The slow down is to adjust the return rate on the low side. Post some pics of what youre working with.

http://www.layitlow.com/tech/oilflow_2dumps.shtml


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The slowdown valve is different that the check valve. The check valve will be installed on the pressure side between the block and the dump. The slow down is to adjust the return rate on the low side. Post some pics of what youre working with.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/tech/oilflow_2dumps.shtml


 does all lowriders have a chx valve? cause I'm only seeing a slowdown valve on my setup, on all 4 pumps an only the one slowly comes down when locked up.I ordered new slowdown valve but if that's not my prb then I'm not getting wrong part.but I don't not see any other valve on my setup. just wondering if sum setups doesnt have the chx valve? if they so then what else could it be?. I'm gonna bleed line today see if that helps any.thxs for ur help.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Welcome to lowriding. I drove mine daily 1hr to work and a hr back at least everyday on the freeway and still hopped/cruised on the weekend. you know what it took/takes? A weekly budget, and good friends willing to help you turn a wrench. From leakes, to bad batts, to solinoid problems, to a-arm and balljoint bolts snapping,to rearend bearing failing,electric fans running into the radiator form hopping busting $400 radiators, to constantly switching tires due to wear its all a part of the game. Eventually afte ryou've had and know your car well it'll be a rolling tank by time you get done dealing w/ all the weak links it'll get better. It gets to the point where all I had to do is replace tires every 6-8 months, charge batts, turn on the oldies and th ea/c and roll. lolz But even from a diehard lowrder that loves driving his juiced lac(s) daily, it's only fun in the summer and even then it sucks sometimes. But get you a stock car for a daily where when it does break you're not in a pinch. Helps keep your lowrider nicer too, like the other guys said, wear and tear just driving it let alone actually acting a fool in it will cost you some change. Invest in polypaks and accumulators. No leaks, and smooth ride, almost makes lowriding practical.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ron1973kim said:


> does all lowriders have a chx valve? cause I'm only seeing a slowdown valve on my setup, on all 4 pumps an only the one slowly comes down when locked up.I ordered new slowdown valve but if that's not my prb then I'm not getting wrong part.but I don't not see any other valve on my setup. just wondering if sum setups doesnt have the chx valve? if they so then what else could it be?. I'm gonna bleed line today see if that helps any.thxs for ur help.


Please let somebody show you a few things before you lay another finger on that vehicle. If not it's gonna cost you.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

yes, they all have check valves. 
It looks either like a short pipe with bolts on the ends, or like a long and fat bolt. Should be right after the pressure port on the block, or right before the dump/dumps.
Should say check valve on it as well, and there should be an arrow pointing the flow direction.
If you take a picture we could walk you through a tad better.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I posted a link to the tech section here on the site that shows where the check valve will be and also explained where it's at. Someone else posted pics of what the different size checks look like. So I'm not sure why you would order a slow down(pressure adjusting valve) for the return side since everything as already explained.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Check valves circled


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Man I'm in the same boat, if it's not my engine giving me problems it's a flat tire, or a burned hydraulic motor, or fucked up orings ect


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm gonna post pics.just didn't get chance to take any due to the rain. but maybe sum one can help me locate these chx valves. give me a few, I'll b back with pics.but wanted to add, I thought I got it all fixed an ready to go today.charged batteries for 2 days,cause I have 3 chargers an I'm doing 3 at a time. sooooo I hooked batteries back up raised it up,an it threw it up so dam fast,wish I could slow dwn the lock up.that's prb y things break.but low an behold my dump o ring started pouring hydro fluid out.ugh what the f**k is next.just went to ace an got closest O ring size I could find.but again its raining like crazy so I'll try this again.im gonna really try to be as happy as I was the first day I got it which was only few months ago.an prb drove it 3 times since due to welds breaking an things I didn't knw how to fix.thxs to this forum an google I've got allot of helpful info.but like I said b4,its just doing it that's the issue.with 100 degs an rain an working every day.just squeezing in time to do what I can.I'll get back with pics an maybe we can find this chx valve .I knw forsure where the slowdown valve is.cause its got a wing on it to turn on or off.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

To make it rise slower you need to drop the voltage. 
Say you have 48v, you need to go 36v, if you still feel its too fast try 24v.
Its pretty straight forward, just remove a battery (or more) from each bank, or one if you have a single bank. 
If you tell us how many batts you have ill walk you through.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a 8 battery setup but I only got 7. so I got it 3 on left side and 4 on right side.I was thinking about doing one of the 4 so I only have 3/3. total of 6. but sum one told me Less battery the faster it dies.but I thought if I run less batteries it will be slower when.I lock it up.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ugh this is bullshit.I had pretty much every thing I thought ok to atleast go for a drive till I had one of my dump O rings start leaking so I went to ace got a O ring an put it on an NOW the dam thing drops as soon as I lock it up. wtf! so I put the old o ring back on an it still drops as fast as I go up.how can the dump go bad from changing the big o ring or the chx valve. how can they go bad this fast.I don't get it. I'm so exhausted.I just wanna drive. now it won't stay up on passenger back an driver front. can the Lil o ring on a dump the one on the candle cause it to not stay up?? I'm full of hydro fluid an just depressed. it worked hr ago .it was only leaking fluid but held up that's y I don't get y this is happening.PLZ help! an also the wiring of the dump had nothing to do with it staying up rite? its just factors going down? it has to be sumthing inside what could it b?


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

this is my setup. hope u can see it good enough. help me locate the chx valve on this setup


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

cant see the picture. Is it my phone or?
The drop problem, does the whole car drops or just the corner with the ''bad dump'' or side with the bad dump, how many you have? 

For the batteries, if you share one bank for both (or more) pumps then theyre gonna drain faster, but if you have two banks of batteries it doesnt matter how many volts you run, you still have a bank per pump.
Anyway, now you have 48v on one side, and 36v the other, im guessin 48 is the front.
I suggest to try 24v fnt and back, so 2 per side. If you are not happy with the front just add one there.
You have a g-body right? Cant weight too much, id be happy with 24/36.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ron1973kim said:


> this is my setup. hope u can see it good enough. help me locate the chx valve on this setup


 pic


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

ron1973kim said:


> pic


That is the checkvalve that is screwed into the block and the dump.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

finally figured out to post pic. but its actually 3 batteries on while left side an 4 on right side. an the dump prb is just the one wheel.the back passenger. I have 4 pumps each have 1 dump .so each wheel has a pump an a dump each. the prb is it worked Lil.while ago.I've only had prbs with it leaking.so I went an got a new o ring an put it on an now its dropping. I mean really? I've been fighting a losing battle with this car. its not bad its hurray I'm a Lil on the inexperience side with hydraulic. I've sweated, bleed, cried . worked on this car on days I couldn't spare the time .cause I wanna drive .but closer I get the more prbs pops up. its is just rediculous. I'm thinking the Lil o ring on the candle id bad cause fluid to bypass an cause it to drop. that's only thing I can think off.I took it off an hook to battery an its clicking (the dump I mean) so dumps working.but that's only to Lower it. u shouldn't need to do anything for it to stay up. that y idt the dump is bad. but sumthing is wrong. I'm gonna go get new O rings for the candle tomorrow. but just need sum help.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

yetti said:


> That is the checkvalve that is screwed into the block and the dump.


that's what I thought. so chx valves go bad? would u knw y they go bad? an if I replace it should hold it up again? I freaking ordered a slowdown valve today cause I thought that's what I was needing. I jumped the gun I guess O well. thxs so much


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

ron1973kim said:


> that's what I thought. so chx valves go bad? would u knw y they go bad? an if I replace it should hold it up again? I freaking ordered a slowdown valve today cause I thought that's what I was needing. I jumped the gun I guess O well. thxs so much


They can go bad. All ot is is a ball and a spring. The spring can break or stuff can get stuck in them keeping it from closing which will keep it from holding the car up. You can take them apart and clean them.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

yetti said:


> They can go bad. All ot is is a ball and a spring. The spring can break or stuff can get stuck in them keeping it from closing which will keep it from holding the car up. You can take them apart and clean them.


ok I didn't knw I could clean them. should I use sum type of cleaner our just my air compressor? I bet that's the prb.can't wait to try this tomrow.thxs so much for the info.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just replace it, like i posted before most likely the spring inside lost tension due to normal wear. Spend the $10 to get a new one and make sure its facing the same way with the ball towards the block. Once you take it out, use a pen and push down on the ball and you'll see how it works. Its just a ball/spring/spring seat being held with a c-clip if you wanted to take it apart to clean. If there's no debris in it holding the ball from closing all the way then put in a new one.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

the prb I'm having is idk what size it is. I found a set.of 4 chx valve for 25$ on Ebay there 3/8 males. an idk if that's what size mine are. but today I'm gonna takem off an clean Ann try to measure it see if I can figure out the size .so I can order the ones on Ebay


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

can the Lil O rings in the front of my candle of my delta dump cause my car from staying up if there bad??


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> the prb I'm having is idk what size it is. I found a set.of 4 chx valve for 25$ on Ebay there 3/8 males. an idk if that's what size mine are. but today I'm gonna takem off an clean Ann try to measure it see if I can figure out the size .so I can order the ones on Ebay


you have 3/8 male check valves they are the cheep ones they go out all the time if it were me i would adapt it to run parker female check valves alot more money well worth it you will not have any more check valve problems fore years


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> can the Lil O rings in the front of my candle of my delta dump cause my car from staying up if there bad??


is oil leaking there


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I just took off the chx valve an took it apart it seems to b ok .I blew it out with air compressor an gonna put it back on. what is it if bad the spring gets weak? I had a leak at the dump an block .the big Oring was leaking so I went to ace an got new Oring an put it in then that's when it started to drop when I raised it. no leaks, just dropping.but b4 I changed Oring it was holding up. so I put old Oring back on an its, still doing same thing .dropping! just don't get y this fast., how could sumthing go bad from be changing the Oring.but was looking at the Lil Oring on tip of candle .was thinking maybe that's bad. so gonna run an get new one of those to but right now I'm taking chx valve off, an inspecting it to a if that's possibly bad.I have no idea. whatcha think??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

REPLACE THE WORN CHECK VALVE and problem solved. Taking everything apart to blow air in it and put it back together was a waste of time. You would have visibly seen something caught on the ball inside the check if that was the problem.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Build it right the first time, using quality parts.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> I just took off the chx valve an took it apart it seems to b ok .I blew it out with air compressor an gonna put it back on. what is it if bad the spring gets weak? I had a leak at the dump an block .the big Oring was leaking so I went to ace an got new Oring an put it in then that's when it started to drop when I raised it. no leaks, just dropping.but b4 I changed Oring it was holding up. so I put old Oring back on an its, still doing same thing .dropping! just don't get y this fast., how could sumthing go bad from be changing the Oring.but was looking at the Lil Oring on tip of candle .was thinking maybe that's bad. so gonna run an get new one of those to but right now I'm taking chx valve off, an inspecting it to a if that's possibly bad.I have no idea. whatcha think??


ace is going to sell you a plumbing o ring it will work fore a little bit we are talking weeks if that the ring that fits a delta dump is not perfectly round as in the shape of the meterial they will work longer with old school pump heads any thing marzochi or similar will blow out those o rings every day. check the lower o rings also they can make it drop . 
the dump cartridge comes a part also maby dirt in the needle


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

509Rider said:


> Build it right the first time, using quality parts.


and do not ever buy someone elses projects unless you know them well and you know they were not having problems


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

parker checks and adex dumps problem solved


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hoppn62 said:


> and do not ever buy someone elses projects unless you know them well and you know they were not having problems


Fact, that's a huge mistake some people make, buy a car already cut and has been abused. It will drive you nuts fixing shit. unless you know for a fact the car was built properly and not abused.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

yea I did buy sum ones prb. that's a fact. I meet the guy through cl an bought it cause I thought id be ok.was I wrong. but I'm stuck with it an trying to just get it going best I can. if I could afford to just replace with better parts I sure would, but rite now can't afford but to repair what I have. but I did find out my back passenger side chx valve is ok .I took another dump from another pump an tried it an it stayed up,. the first dump I think the prb is that white Teflon spacer ring on the tip of the candle had broke. I went to ace an they didn't have anything that size so I doubled the Orings but that didn't work it just broke one of the Orings .I tried 3 times an it broke one Oring every time. so I thought if I can find that white Teflon spacer ring I might be good to go. but idk where to find this part.. does anyone have any idea where I can find it? Autozone? advance auto? that's closet places to me rite now. anyone knw if they will carry this ring ?? its gotta b the prb cause everything else is working way it should. thxs for the help


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm gonna post sum pics of my car so u guys can see what I'm working with.76 Pontiac lemans,the frame has been reinforced .a arms extended, chain bridge, 13"Daytons, 4 pump. an now 6 battery cause I deleted 2. cause it was violently raising it with charged batteries.I don't want it to slam up so hard. so I took out 2 batteries to hopefully slow the lock up .


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> yea I did buy sum ones prb. that's a fact. I meet the guy through cl an bought it cause I thought id be ok.was I wrong. but I'm stuck with it an trying to just get it going best I can. if I could afford to just replace with better parts I sure would, but rite now can't afford but to repair what I have. but I did find out my back passenger side chx valve is ok .I took another dump from another pump an tried it an it stayed up,. the first dump I think the prb is that white Teflon spacer ring on the tip of the candle had broke. I went to ace an they didn't have anything that size so I doubled the Orings but that didn't work it just broke one of the Orings .I tried 3 times an it broke one Oring every time. so I thought if I can find that white Teflon spacer ring I might be good to go. but idk where to find this part.. does anyone have any idea where I can find it? Autozone? advance auto? that's closet places to me rite now. anyone knw if they will carry this ring ?? its gotta b the prb cause everything else is working way it should. thxs for the help


is there an idustrial hydraulics suplier and thats where you need to get o rings also
call strictly bussiness at 586-855-3065 he is close to you so shipping will be close and shipping will not take that long


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm gonna look into a hydraulic supplier in area .hopefully I can find one.but I'll def look into the number u gave me.thxs for that.can't remember how I posted pics b4 from my phone. I can get to the upload but then it doesn't so anything our does it take time for it to load them?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

welcome to the world of lowriding


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

well Autozone was about useless.didn't have the Teflon spacer for my dump candle.but gonna look for a hydraulic supply place an see if they will have it.or I'll call the strictly business .any other places anyone knws I can get the delta dump Orings? an that white Teflon spacer .? thxs again for all the good info.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye do you have the 06 frame swap? if not that could be causing issues, they didn't do the upgrade


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye do you have the 06 frame swap? if not that could be causing issues, they didn't do the upgrade


Yeah, this guys right... Didnt think of that.. Try the swap and see if the fixes the issues


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye do you have the 06 frame swap? if not that could be causing issues, they didn't do the upgrade





BigPit903 said:


> Yeah, this guys right... Didnt think of that.. Try the swap and see if the fixes the issues


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the teflon spacer is supposed to be cut, it wasnt broken mate.
My guess is you should have left it in place until you had the right part.
76 le mans is a car i'd love to have btw.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I really couldn't help him unless you shipped me the right size o ring you need and I can have them made that's the best I could do maybe call Ron.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

the other dump Teflon spacers are nit broke or cut that's y I figured this one shouldn't be either.but I took another dump.out of another pump an tried it an it held up.so its gonna be the Oring /Teflon spacer.. an I did like my car it is old school.that's y I love it an get allot of compliments.gonna try to post pics again .couldn't figure out how yesterday


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

76 Pontiac lemans


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

chain bridge, 4 pump,4 dump, 8 battery setup.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

delta dump .Oring / white Teflon spacer I'm desperately searching for.any help where to get them?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! It looks super clean, really like it. But you need to take a picture of it laying flat, its a lowrider afterall 
Now, since the car is super clean you need a clean trunk too, gotta hide the wires and generally tidy it up.

The teflon ring has a little cut in it to allow it to fit in the groove, but its so tight you wont notice at 1st glance.
Any big lowrider supplier have delta rebuild kits, theyre cheap as peanuts, or you can buy new stems for about 20$ each.....

Picture of the car laying now please


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

A hydraulic shop


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

around here all you have to do is go to a industrial hydraulic supplyer, like a oilfield or tractor hydraulic place.



And with the car having a moon roof I wouldnt be doing any standing 3s, in fact I would have only 2 pumps 4 batteries. A 4 pump is too much of a trouble because each pump doesnt react the same unless your going all out like a car dancer.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

yea I can't do 3 wheel anyways an ur rite each wheel had its own pump an it can cause prbs responding at same time.Id like it to let at once an raise all at once sum times..an I can't find any hydraulic supply shops around me.in Gary, ind.any one knw of one in my area? id even drive out of the way Lil but..


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

welcome to lowriding the shit can get to be a pain in the ass but once you learn your limits its not so bad and shit tends not to brake as much as for o rings they have o ring sets from harbor frieght for around 10 bucks or so i have had a o ring set for years and it has saved me many times...i stand corected the kit is 5.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/382-piece-o-ring-assortment-67554.html they have two diffrent sets metric and standerd not a bad idea to grab them both. as far as the white teflon ring a hydrulic supplyer is the best thing i have found usualy that ring isnt the problem


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, true on the industrial hydro shop.
The one i go to is a truck parts store with a big ass machine shop where they do anything hydraulic and pneumatic related.
Anybody ownin a truck with a hydraulic pump, or with bags or any company with heavy machinery (Cats, etc..) go there . 
You might wanna look into something like that too. Yello pages and google are your friend in this case. You can even google Parker store with your postal code and see if you have one of those handy.
Wouldnt kno whatelse to say...

H yeah, i agree on the 2 pumps idea


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I did find a hydraulic supply shop close by . they said they'd be able to help me.if they don't have it they'll order it.my Teflon ring is all smashed an broke so I'll really Am looking to replace that most importantly.the Orings I can find .its that dam Teflon ring that I've been now having the prb locating.but u guys, have all been very helpful an really nice to take time to point me in rite direction.I knw once I'm up an running an after I work all these bugs out I'll be happier. just didn't think all the prbs would hit me at one. I guess its true what they say, when it rains it pours. so IM gonna stay positive. I'm sure once I fix this prb another one is around the corner. lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The nice thing about hydraulics is that theyre a simple system, and once you get the hang of it everything will fall into place, and if you end up liking it, well..you'll love it!
My best advice is to rip all of that set up out, disassemble everything, clean everything, replace what is needed and build a two pump kit outta the best parts. While youre at it clean the trunk n paint it too . 

Once youre done you'll kno your system screw for screw, and if you do it well it will be trouble free for a long time.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

that's what I'm gonna do. that's good idea. I can paint or carpet the trunk. IM also gonna cover the trunk lock an door locks an add lock poppers .I think that would be cool. IM just wanting everything to work b4 I do the tear dwn . I've had to rebuild two cylinders cause they would leak fluid all ovr the ground, an sum interior work. but I figure this is gonna be my project car. but it seems to give me prbs every time I fix one thing another thing happens. last time was the power ball broke off,the weld wasn't good enough I guess an I raised up an it came apart at the weld. so I went and bought a welder 110 volt an I tried to weld it back on but it kept breaking. I guess I can't weld for crap . .time b4 that the driveshaft would bind up when I locked up so when I drove I had to levee back dumped or it would tear up the u joint straps. but I adjusted the upper trailing arms an then it was good when I locked up but when I dumped it bind the other way. I just backed off the trailing arm nut an it seems to be better but haven't had it out to test it yet. the first reason I found this forum was cause the front driver side would slowly fall when I locked it up. but then one thing after another I started having all these things go wrong. I'm still dealing with the front slowly dropping but I think it needs to be bled. . sorry to write a book but just giving my story! I still am gonna keep going an get this done, so I can finally enjoy lowriding!


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I wanna go to a lowrider show. I have never been to one b4 so I can meet an see other lowriders an get sum ideas an advice. does any one knw if there's gonna b any shows in Chicago or close to nwi?


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey ron you really need to sell me that pile  before you drive yourself nuts.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Search Chicago events 2012 and there's a list of all the shows and picnics.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

throw it in the gudda and go buy anudda  j/k homie go through the car again and do it right


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

erm, well...welding its not something you really learn in a minute. Took me a couple of years to learn how to lay a decent bead, and even now after about 10 years i feel like im not near enuff where i want. Find a pro to do the welding.

And theres no point fixin everything b4 taking it apart, as fixin it is the reason why you take it apart 
One last thing, you arent really supposed to lock up the car when you drive, its a LOWrider mate.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

This topic should be stickied at the top for all the people to look at that think about buying someone else's car. There are literally a TON of cars for sale that people hack and cut up and sell for ridiculous amounts that are nothing but trouble. You mentioned that the weld broke on the powerball, and also later said the frame was re-enforced. The same guy that welded that powerball probably did the frame. After all is said and done you could have built your OWN car with better parts and with reputable people for less than it will cost you to get this car right. Remember it cost more to do it a second time, especially when people have to fix whatever was done in the first place. The best thing to do is go visit a GOOD shop/person that deals mainly with lowriders and just ask questions. Most of us have had a TON of issues in the past and are more than willing to help. 

We are always welcoming to newer lowriders as it is becoming a dying breed. The best thing to remember with all of this is to do it right the first time. Even if it takes time and more money than expected. There are some of us that have $50,000+ in our cars and they will STILL have issues. Lowriding is a hobby/sport that will require you to learn knowledge and spend money on things when they break/go bad. For example good batteries, not even top of the line ones are $110+ EACH, and if you have 6 and something happens, thats $660 right off.

No matter what route you decide to go with this car, just be patient. Learn from your mistakes, but don't repeat them. Find quality people and use quality parts. Here are a few pics of my car and I still have a TON of work to do to it until I'm done.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ha ha . funny.lol but true. I was tempted to sell an look for anther. but just wanna see where this car takes.me. that's a nice I impala .doesn't get any better than that. I realize wanna play u pay .well I'm realizing that now. but gonna get pushing on an hopefully I'll get to drive it this yr. what I meant by fix it theb tear apart is I wanna make sure everything is working so I know what I need to replace an what I'm basically working with. so that everything is not leaking, locking up, dumping, an I understand the hydraulic workings then I think.I'll be ok to tear apart without going thorough more head ache. I think my stem for dump is not working . cause I've been having the Oring prb but I took the other dump an it works with other dump an then took all Orings off the good dump an put on the bad one an it still drops . so it's gotta be the needle inside. why an what would cause it to go bad? I've cleaned it out a few times. should I try to stretch the springs a Lil so there tighter for the needle ? I did order another stem from Ebay but gotta wait for it. but trying to figure out this one till then.nice to have extra in case.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What 63hardtoprider said is right on the money. Also, don't just "throw parts" at a problem or it'll get more expensive than it needs to be an you won't understand what the root of the problem was. 

I would wait on the Stem you ordered, stretching a spring will not help the dump. Springs have a preset tension so stretching it or over compressing it will lead to failure.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ron1973kim said:


> I bought the car already done. I knw nothing about them this is first one.I thought it be cool an I figure hit switches an drive, but I've been parked more than driving an working on it every chance I get just so one, day I can drive it. an then when I drive, sum thing always, goes wrong. the weld issue was a, powerball weld broke off rearend. buy got it welded back on till next weld breaks. yea its a work in progress buy didn't realize all that's involved in maintaining an servicing them.just, wanted to hit switches an drive. I didn't even knw u had to charge batteries. thought the alternator took care if that. lol. I live in Gary, ind an any one lives, close to me that is, willing to help me out .I'm willing to pay sum thing for any help I get.I'm not rich but sum times rather just get it done rite an soon. summer will be ovr an car is useless in winter.thxs for all the replies.I do feel better knowing I'm not alone!


your tryin to turn a prostitute into a nun.we all do it i bought half a car and it took alot just to get it goin decide to build it or trash it.either way its a fair amount of work and cash.YOU GOT TO LOVE IT TO DO IT.THIS AINT NO HOBBY ITS A WAY OF LIFE!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

ron1973kim said:


> ha ha . funny.lol but true. I was tempted to sell an look for anther. but just wanna see where this car takes.me. that's a nice I impala .doesn't get any better than that. I realize wanna play u pay .well I'm realizing that now. but gonna get pushing on an hopefully I'll get to drive it this yr. what I meant by fix it theb tear apart is I wanna make sure everything is working so I know what I need to replace an what I'm basically working with. so that everything is not leaking, locking up, dumping, an I understand the hydraulic workings then I think.I'll be ok to tear apart without going thorough more head ache. I think my stem for dump is not working . cause I've been having the Oring prb but I took the other dump an it works with other dump an then took all Orings off the good dump an put on the bad one an it still drops . so it's gotta be the needle inside. why an what would cause it to go bad? I've cleaned it out a few times. should I try to stretch the springs a Lil so there tighter for the needle ? I did order another stem from Ebay but gotta wait for it. but trying to figure out this one till then.nice to have extra in case.


Unless you plan on rebuilding the car the EXACT same way, then it would still be a waste of time/money. You can ask any one of us that started rebuilding a car and they will tell you that it snowballed and kept growing. The batteries you have in your trunk are mismatched, and possibly even different CCA which will lead to issues. The pumps look to be not of the best quality and they will be breaking down and ruining your fun. My suggestion to you is invest in a QUALITY kit, something like the Black Magic 2 pump street setup or even a 4 pump street setup. I have the 4 pump STREET setup in my car, and have had ZERO issues with it for over 3 years. Here is a link to their stuff http://blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm

If you want to make this a reliable car and fun to drive, I would start from the ground up. The car itself looks to be in decent shape, and when the hydraulic issues get sorted out it will be the highlight of your day to pop the keys in it, and go cruising. Pull the body from the frame, inspect all the welds, check for hose leaks, check for frame rot, check and make sure ALL necessary moving parts are as they should be. Too many people try to get started in lowriding and get discouraged because of the routine maintenance that is required to make sure stuff doesn't break. This is a whole different beast than just slapping some wheels on a car and going. Basic knowledge of hydraulic systems along with a general understanding of voltage/wiring is needed also.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

wow, I just got schooled. but inn good way. never looked at it like that. ur rite batteries prb r mismatched an diff cca. an the pumps I've never heard of either which makes it harder to get Help with them or find parts. . yea I think I got allot of thinking to do b4 I go any further. thxs again . for all the help.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I ended up finding a hydraulic shop the I guess repairs or rebuilds hydraulic to get the dump stem Orings. I'm hoping this working today.if not, then it's gotta b the stem it's self. wish me luck


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

ron1973kim said:


> I ended up finding a hydraulic shop the I guess repairs or rebuilds hydraulic to get the dump stem Orings. I'm hoping this working today.if not, then it's gotta b the stem it's self. wish me luck


GOOD LUCK WE ALL GOT OUR FINGERS CROSS..


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Impslap said:


> If welds are breaking often,then they were shit to begin with.



Hurts to hear... But true


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

ron1973kim said:


> does any one else have a lowrider that they constantly gotta work on.from leaks to welds breaking. I mean its not perfect but dam every time I turn and I'm doing sum thing .I just wanna drive an hit switches. without sum thing going wrong. or is it just my dumb luck or junk .I was told they r hobby cars an gotta always do sum thing to them,is this true? I mean besides the obvious charging batteries an chxin hydro levels.


damn its like that ask yourself do you love her hang in there dogg cuz it hurt to miss her


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ha u got that rite.I wrote this posting while ago.since I've got most of the prbs fixed an I'm driving daily. its not had prbs yet.so safe to say I'm happy with her .I'm now working on added stuff.like I really wanna 3 wheel, I have all the stuff needed. chain bridge, reinforced frame, adjustable uppers, just made sum drop mounts,.. maybe getting longer cylinders in back I'm sure that would put me up.then I gotta deal with driveshaft binding .an I just got that all straighten out with the 12" on there now.but yea I knw id Miss her if it was gone .I get props from everyone out by me.no ones running hydros, out here. its a dead art here but I'm reppin lowriding in Gary, ind.


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> It all depends on how its built and how much you hit switches. I work on my ride often too. Maybe like twice a week if that, but I don't go crazy on the boulevard neither so that has a huge impact on how much I gotta work on it.


Real ridaz clown real ridaz dip all day every day don't fake the funk I wired them it's a back yard boogie true lowrider daily driver


----------



## twincam88 (Dec 30, 2011)

just sell it .lowriding is not for you.


----------

